# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Bilirubina norma

## medyczka

*Bilirubina*

*Norma*: 
całkowita: 0,2 – 1,1 mg/dl     (3,42 – 20,6 µmol/l)
bezpośrednia: 0,1 – 0,3 mg/dl    (1,7 – 5,1 µmol/l)
pośrednia: 0,2 – 0,7 mg/dl     (3,4 – 12 µmol/l)


*Interpretacja*: Przekraczający poziom bilirubiny może świadczyć o nieprawidłowej pracy wątroby.

----------

